# EZ AIRRIDE COMPANY



## VCD_Classics (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone worked with Ez air ride, i believe they are out of northern CA. they have a couple kits that im looking at for my 62 ss impala and i want to make sure i get good parts service etc. I dont have a fat budget for this build so the mid level kit they have looked pretty good, any comments or suggestions would be very helpful. Budget for this would be $1100 area, i havent called them to see if they do wholesale accounts yet but im hoping so. Anyways stay thirsty friends. BSR_76 out...


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

i have and i installed a set up on a 63 impala ss everything working good so far only thing i regret is NOT going with 2 compressors and i have a leak but thats the usual with air ride other than that had some things break like elbows that connect onto bag and hose other than thats its kooo ive had it for like 2 months now


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr. B (May 31, 2014)

andrez said:


> i have and i installed a set up on a 63 impala ss everything working good so far only thing i regret is NOT going with 2 compressors and i have a leak but thats the usual with air ride other than that had some things break like elbows that connect onto bag and hose other than thats its kooo ive had it for like 2 months now


I have a hard time excepting leaks and parts braking in less than 2 months as being cool. I'm looking for daily driver status without paying 8k for an air ride tech kit. Which kit series are you running? 

63 looks sweet!!!


----------



## VCD_Classics (Jul 10, 2014)

here was my 60 right before we finishd and sold it. miss this bitch it was sick.


----------



## kevs396ss (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought some brackets off him and they were cool to deal with. Even gave me a deal on them since I had to wait a couple weeks. I think all their packages use the air paddle valves instead of electric valves so it will be a lot slower then electric.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bought just the bags and cups for my 63 caddy. rear lowers were nowhere near what was needed and I ended up having to make my own. there was also no hardware included, so I had to go buy everything to even use them.

guy was quite the salesmen, and was good to deal with, and went out of his way to ship to Canada. but still, with the probs, I wouldn't use them again.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Why deal with unknown? Talk to AAC.


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr. B said:


> I have a hard time excepting leaks and parts braking in less than 2 months as being cool. I'm looking for daily driver status without paying 8k for an air ride tech kit. Which kit series are you running?
> 
> 63 looks sweet!!!


i was new to air ride and he was pretty much a local person i drove 30 minute to pick up my parts from him over all 8 outta 10


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

I know the owner his name is Steve and I have used his stuff very happy n have had no issues his part are grate and have not has any issues would recommend him


----------



## Wigg (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey..looks sweet. I was gonna order for my 62. Did u get the classic kit? Are u running shocks in the front? Or no shocks at all? 

When I talked to them on the phone, the mentioned to install it with no shocks in the front and try it....because most people run it this way.... Just wanted to see what u did...

Thanks


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Call the forum sponsor AAC. You won't regret it.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

VCD_Classics said:


> Anyone worked with Ez air ride, i believe they are out of northern CA. they have a couple kits that im looking at for my 62 ss impala and i want to make sure i get good parts service etc. I dont have a fat budget for this build so the mid level kit they have looked pretty good, any comments or suggestions would be very helpful. Budget for this would be $1100 area, i havent called them to see if they do wholesale accounts yet but im hoping so. Anyways stay thirsty friends. BSR_76 out...[/QUOTE
> 
> WHATS UP ITS JAY FROM RELENTLESS C.C. IN SACRAMENTO. IM OVER AT WWW.BCFAB.COM
> IF YOU NEED AIR RIDE STUFF COME CHECK ME OUT IVE GOT THE HOOK UP ON YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS 10% OFF
> ...


----------



## iceman206 (Nov 20, 2013)

Talk to my boy Steve @www.ezairride.com

He has all the air ride components you need at great prices. Most importantly his customer service rocks! Everything I asked of him...he delivered and went further! See my video review...I got the basic kit because that's all I wanted:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UK3IPZ6gvUA


----------

